# best spot to hit a crow



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

where is the best place to hit a crow other than the head with the gamo viper


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

if you get a broad side shot go for the wing and that'll at least bring him down. is that gamo viper the new shot gun by the way?


----------

